# Stalkabout and setup



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

Here is my stalkabout costume hanging in the garage.The other guy was built to get everyone used to a big black figure moving around the yard.I have it set on a platform with spotlight so I can pull 2 stakes and unplug a chord and move it anywhere in under 10 minute.I will move it around the yard every other day or so slowly nearing the front yard,on halloween I will replace him with the stalkabout. 
































MOONIE,You will notice the NOVA to the left of the last shot.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Cool work skullboy. That stalkabout is gonna scare somebody.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

SB,
Looks great! You're sure to scare the crap out of the ToT's with that! Got a video? What'd you wind up using for the framework and the headgear? How long are those arms anyway? Can I ask any more questions?

Again, that turned out really well! I like the decoy too. Kinda warped.

Good job!


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

lewlew said:


> SB,
> Looks great! You're sure to scare the crap out of the ToT's with that! Got a video? What'd you wind up using for the framework and the headgear? How long are those arms anyway? Can I ask any more questions?
> 
> Again, that turned out really well! I like the decoy too. Kinda warped.
> ...


pvc pipe frame,bike helmet with a camera tripod for the head pivot.No video,he is about 9 feet tall and his arms must reach 6 feet or so.I am sure if you try.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Wow - those are really cool.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

sb, thats just awesome looking!!!!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Those are huge - I bet they're quite imposing all set up on the day.

Love em.

P.S. Nice garage... where's the Gremlin?


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

Ms. Wicked said:


> Those are huge - I bet they're quite imposing all set up on the day.
> 
> Love em.
> 
> P.S. Nice garage... where's the Gremlin?


You have a memory like a steel trap!


----------

